# I'm I the only one just not into the urban scene?



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm with you on that. Looks sick to watch though! :thumbsup:

That's why I never really got into park or jibbing. It's real fun to watch and try, but I personally rather just shred. I love snow too much not to shred all over it and just stay in the park all day jibbing on rails rather than surfing the white stuff.


----------



## skip11 (Jan 28, 2010)

I'm with you in this, I don't really like watching people do rails (or anything jib-able for that matter) at urban settings. Although I have great respect for them because I know its hard and you can take some serious beatings and injuries to their bodies doing that. However, for some reason I'm ok with watching people take park laps and jibbing in the process. I think part of the reason is I like watching boarders actually RIDE down the mountain instead of just going down one rail and going up again. That's why I liek watching Travis Rice, Jake Blauvelt, and Nico Muller to name a few, because they bring their freestyle tricks to big mountains.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Rails, wall rides, and such are pretty sick and can be very gnarly. Not my style, plus I'm blessed to live in an area with quality terrain to ride nearby. I'm sure that has a lot to do with it. I also know there is an urban scene around Denver. Hell, just go check the skate park after a good snow in town. 

Anyway, to each it's own. If everyone liked to do the same thing that I did, I'd probably go do something else.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I figure that riding style is a product of the environment. Thus if all you got is urban...then urban you do...lots of it I would not attempt...fortunately I live by a nice hill.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I think Urban boarding was born essentially in places where the mountains suck, along with the snow. AKA the Midwest/East Coast. Just like urban skateboarding, It was probably created out of necessity. People gotta make the best out of what they have, and I do have to agree it's pretty sick to watch, guys are going all out on gnarly ass features. 

I just think the Wanna-Be gangster look is pretty ridiculous too, but then again I think wearing your pants on your thighs is pretty fucking ridiculous. To each their own.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Snowboard fashion has always humored me. It's funny to see a guy look all "gangsta" in their snowboard clothes, but then they start walking around in skinny jeans for their normal clothes.

Same goes for all the wild neon colors like purple, pink, and puke green. Normally, you see a guy wearing a neon purple polo shirt and you'd probably chuckle, but it's perfectly normal for snowboarding :laugh:


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Hey, loud neon colors are great for photo slutting...


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The older I get the more urban I want to do.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The older I get the more urban I want to do.


That's 'cause you are a kook...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> I just think the Wanna-Be gangster look is pretty ridiculous too, but then again I think wearing your pants on your thighs is pretty fucking ridiculous. To each their own.


QFT! 

Travis Kennedy comes immediately to mind. The guy is a phenomenal rider, but he definitely takes the "snow gangsta" look and style to another level. I'm surprised it took him so long to get on with Technine. That's a perfect marriage. Hell, last I heard the guy wanted to try his hand at rapping. Okay buddy, let's be real here... you are from fucking ALASKA! You spent years riding in fucking VERMONT! I'm hard pressed to name two whiter states than those two. Get fucking real man.


----------



## Grizz (Nov 10, 2008)

I don't care for the urban jibs. Loads of talent being showcased but it doesn't seem like snowboarding to me.



linvillegorge said:


> I'm hard pressed to name two whiter states than those two.


Vermont yes, Alaska no. Many states are "whiter" than AK.

Vermont is ultra white at 98.12%. ID, MT, WY are all over 90%. Alaska is close to average whiteness for the USA at 75.43%. 

If you had intended to say VT and AK are some states with a small black demographic, you would be correct.

(2000 census data)


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Grizz said:


> I don't care for the urban jibs. Loads of talent being showcased but it doesn't seem like snowboarding to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't let this thread get derailed by demographics. What I meant by "whiter" was in regards to the urban scene. Not much of an "urban" scene to get any "street cred" in either.


----------



## Leo (Nov 24, 2009)

Well, technically one doesn't really need "street cred" to be a good rapper. You just never know.

But I do totally agree with you on the whole gangsta snowboard look. Laaaame.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Leo said:


> But I do totally agree with you on the whole gangsta snowboard look. Laaaame.


This. Not only the look, but the whole attitude. For the most part, what I've noticed is a bunch of upper class suburban white kids trying to be badasses.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

killclimbz said:


> That's 'cause you are a kook...


What you don't nose press flat downs on a 172 swallow tail? Damn!


----------



## AngryHugo (Oct 8, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> QFT!
> 
> Travis Kennedy comes immediately to mind. The guy is a phenomenal rider, but he definitely takes the "snow gangsta" look and style to another level. I'm surprised it took him so long to get on with Technine. That's a perfect marriage. Hell, last I heard the guy wanted to try his hand at rapping. Okay buddy, let's be real here... you are from fucking ALASKA! You spent years riding in fucking VERMONT! I'm hard pressed to name two whiter states than those two. Get fucking real man.


That guy Mitch Reed also bugs the crap out of me. He raps (poorly), flashes gang signs and everything, too. His hometown? Aspen. Not exactly the 'hood.


----------



## bakesale (Nov 28, 2008)

I might be more into it if it snowed in town here. But in Vancouver the snow always stays on our amazing mountains. There are dozens of spots i'd like to hit up if only it snowed more in the winter.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

I'm glad this was brought up. Years ago, I wasn't into rails at all, and preferred to watch videos that weren't urban focused. I loved hitting the jumps, hips, etc but rails/boxes didn't interest me one bit. One season we had a post season rail-jam for charity, and I figured I'd go and mess around on the little boxes and tables, it was for a good cause. That day I managed to go from 50-50's, to some sort of inbetween crooked, to boardslides. 6 years or so later I kinda got it into my head that I should ride EVERYTHING and once I learned to "lock on" to a rail or box everything changed. I don't come from much of a skateboard background, so it was all pretty new to me. I've only done urban riding a couple times and it was on mellow stuff, benches mostly but chilling with a few friends and focusing my riding on one object really helped on those days.

Honestly at 31 years old I'm still learning rail stuff, but doing a couple nose-slides during a park run is plain fun once it becomes easy. I don't dress "gangsta" and I never will, at 31 years old my goal isn't to draw attention anymore I just want to ride everything and have fun doing it. Half these people seem to put as much time into fashion as they do their riding. Right now I'm anxiously looking forward to another pre-season rail event in mid October, they bring in shaved ice from skating rinks and usually set up a rail, box and table. 2 dollar brews, good times.

With that said, I am not into the big acid drop stuff or straight airing off a high ledge into a parking lot. Not into watching it in a video either. That's just guts, not progression in my opinion.


----------



## Zee (Feb 21, 2008)

killclimbz said:


> Hey, loud neon colors are great for photo slutting...


I resemble that remark...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I find it ironic that a man wearing bling around his neck is calling others "*******"!


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

linvillegorge said:


> I find it ironic that a man wearing bling around his neck is calling others "*******"!


HAHAHA he's blinging the trees


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2010)

If I wanted to ride hand rails,. Id skateboard. Cheaper then spending $500 for a set up and you can do it 300 + days a year.


----------



## little devil (Aug 18, 2009)

Being from Ontario and coming from a bmx background I could only relate to the trick side of snowboarding when I first started. There was alot of J.P walker parts that really stood out to me as being the shit. Especially the picnic bench setup's they made and killed.

Only in the past 4 years when I went to Banff is when I realized what actual boarding in the mountains was about. If I lived where actual mountains are I probably wouldn't step foot in a park again. 

And just like mpd, it's all about the trees for me.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

BurtonX8 said:


> With that said, I am not into the big acid drop stuff or straight airing off a high ledge into a parking lot. Not into watching it in a video either. That's just guts, not progression in my opinion.


They must have some premium health insurance for the kids doing it, they're doing some dangerous ass stuff. While I think part of it is progression, I also believe that half of it is just, "Hey dude, let's go jump off that 50 foot building".

Pretty anti-self preservation lol.


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> That term has been around for years and years. I was hearing that term used to describe white kids acting black clear back in the 80`s. Been used in every corner of the country from L.A. to Detroit. It certainly is`nt unique to upstate N.Y.


I've heard it a bunch in the Midwest. 
And considering we're usually the last ones to hear (or see) any cultural change... 


I think it can be fun to watch videos where it's just take after take of riding rails or jibbing and it feels like one continuous motion, but I feel that I wouldn't want to do it myself since it'd be a pain to do a rail, get to the bottom, and then walk all the way back up...

Plus, I suck at rails. :laugh:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Watched 3 new movies last night all Urban. So many kids are the product of their environment.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

HoboMaster said:


> They must have some premium health insurance for the kids doing it, they're doing some dangerous ass stuff. While I think part of it is progression, I also believe that half of it is just, "Hey dude, let's go jump off that 50 foot building".
> 
> Pretty *anti-self preservation* lol.


Well I'll agree with the bold part of that. If it is progression, it's just the "see who can drop from the highest building" progression. Half the shit they land flat, not for my knees that's for sure.


----------



## gprider_capita (Feb 17, 2011)

Although i'm a teen and am constantly in the park, if i had the chance to ride some real powder i would take that any day over the 60 foot kickers or walls and jibs that we have at the currently icy hell hole called Granite Peak


----------



## metric (Jan 16, 2011)

HoboMaster said:


> I think Urban boarding was born essentially in places where the mountains suck, *along with the snow*


Well we should all be urban experts after this shitty winter.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

Im a park rat and my board is suited perfectly for it. If I was to bomb groomers all day it would be boring. Socal has yet to have a powder day all year. The urban scene is pretty big down here. It makes me laugh when people talk about the gangsta look. 3/4ths of the people that ride bear only care about the way they dress and not about snowboarding and I do think that part of urban is lame but not everyone dresses that way..


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Thread Digger Digs!


----------



## PanHandler (Dec 23, 2010)

Its funny because i was a pretty active street skater when i was younger, but now that ive turned to snow in stead of cement, ive evolved into a powder junkie. i still like to ride through the park and whatnot, but i wont be going into the city and hitting triple kink rails and getting chased by security anymore. I still do really like watching it though. I think of it as a progression of street skating more than a progression of snowboarding, since almost every trick is directly stolen from skating.


----------



## Ttam (Jan 20, 2010)

lol didnt even notice how old this thread was. BUT. If he would have made a new one im sure everyone would be complaining about how there is a search feature...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Ironically, the day this thread gets dug up from the grave, I was actually checking out a rail jam here in Evergreen.

I was actually getting ready to shoot BA a PM about it.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Your mailbox is full. But to answer your question he's my neighbor and good friend.


----------



## 88boarder (Jan 1, 2012)

I grew up and learned to ride in the Kelly, Jacoby, Brushie era and am 100% about big mountain carving. When I first started pipes were hand dug and primitive now they are sometimes better maintained than the rest of the mountain. While not for me I can appreciate some of the things these kids are doing, I'm just getting too old to try.


----------



## TorpedoVegas (Dec 25, 2011)

I understand why people ride urban, but I don't really appreciate it. I think it's really boring to watch videos of people sliding rails over and over, but that's just me. It seems like a lot of work shoveling tiny amounts of snow onto steps, etc and then risking massive injuries to do something that they really should just stick to doing with a skateboard. I don't see the point of shovelling snow to create a landing when you should be shovelling it out of the way and getting the skateboard out. I like the big mountain freestyle riding, but that's maybe cause I'm older and like more snow with my snowboard, hence the name.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

Snowfox said:


> I've heard it a bunch in the Midwest.


First time I heard the word "******" was probably back, in fourth grade so like 1988 or 1989 about the time Vanilla Ice was the big thing in pop music.


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

I like watching urban riding in movies but its not something that I would personally do. Its def. a product of the environment.


----------



## C.B. (Jan 18, 2011)

I'd rather do about anything else, but shit sometimes we have nothing better to do than drink beers and hit handrails.


----------



## Sick-Pow (May 5, 2008)

Saw some great urban sessions the last 3 days. Also hit up Green Mountain for tons of pow (2 feet) yesterday.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I would've loved to have done some Front Range shredding yesterday, but was stuck volunteering at the Evergreen Winter Fest damn near all day. Bad timing on my part. If I knew the Front Range was gonna get feet, I wouldn't have signed up for that shit.

I'm off tomorrow though, may have to check some stuff out here locally.


----------

